# Disposing Heavy Metals from the Body + Cushioning their strike (after nuclear radiation)



## DeTKraM (5 mo ago)

Hi PS'ers I am jumping on board with more or less important thread in context of the times ahead, when surely ontopic informations will become necessary if not else for greater peace of mind, nomatter we will be clocked by radiation from power plant disasters [1] or nuclear war [1]

So I would like to share my info and acquire from others what could help our bodies and immunities to stay fit even we were splashed by cesium and all the rest radiation particles! probably having allu foil basement is some preparedness tho not sure how effective [2][2] also all kind of remedies can be from help day after [3] but think only invivo experiment that proved effective after the Chernobyl blast as I am aware is the next one with Pectines, aside all propharma spins that in mine opinion can bring more risks than solutions [4]








> Dr. Isaac Eliaz states, “As a doctor and researcher, I have always been deeply concerned about the dangers of nuclear energy. In fact, it was the tragedy of Chernobyl and the subsequent use of pectins and alginates to reduce radiation levels in child victims of this disaster, which prompted my original research into the use of Modified Citrus Pectin (MCP) to chelate radioactive particles and heavy metals.”
> 
> MCP has a specific molecular weight and structure which allows for absorption into the bloodstream and optimal bio-activity against heavy metals, radioactive isotopes, and cancer cells. It can be used alone, or together with sodium alginates in a gentle, Phase I chelation formula. This all natural chelation formula is clinically proven to reduce heavy metals from the body without affecting essential minerals.
> 
> ...


----------



## DeTKraM (5 mo ago)

lets say the issue with heavy metals is the attack on the immunity, yep eating too much canned foods is worrisome too, but exposure to plutonium cesium cadmium etc. aired nuclear particles are crippling the immunity way faster and like that opening the pandoras box for cancers in the body ... *but there is quite simple solution called CBD* ~ check the last paragraph for explanation ... still there are further risks per'se from heavy metal overload of the organism thus be aware foster to release them in time before nuclear radiation hits the bell [1]



> *The immunosuppressive activities of the heavy metals usually correlated with their toxicity and their inhibition of lymphocyte proliferation.* https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/abs/pii/0041008X81902416





> Studies in Animals. Inhalation exposure of dogs to plutonium compounds produced adverse hematological effects, specifically decreased numbers of lymphocytes, neutrophils, and leukocytes. Primary hematological effects of inhaled 238PuO2 and 239Pu(NO3)4 were lymphopenia and neutropenia. In contrast, lymphopenia was the only hematological effect of inhaled 239PuO2. The lymphopenia was considered the result of lymphocytes being irradiated as they passed through plutonium-containing pulmonary lymph nodes.
> https://www.atsdr.cdc.gov/toxprofiles/tp143.pdf


and here we go if CBD is booster for Lymphocytes then any decimation of them by radiation should be balanced, So Be Wise Start Learning How To Grow Cannabis Sativa and How To Prepare CBD Oils, forget on THC and focus on CBD, doable even with industrial hemp [1] altho I am not sure which cultivars are more effective as lymphocyte boosters i.e. is more healing the wild hemp CBD or the industrial strain or above all cultivated Cannabis Sativa ...​
NOW how CBD works out to boost the Lymphocytes, for that Please check the next threads ...







__





CBD vs Sars'Cov'2


hope this topic now is not conspy? the question would be how much studies we will need till we come to free prescription? https://nutritionandhealing.com/2022/03/02/study-cbd-prevented-covid-19-infections/ https://politicalhotwire.com/threads/mrna-vaccine-risks.241340/post-8166267




politicalhotwire.com









__





CBD vs Sars-cov-2


info that asks for separate thread where all findings would be leveled precise, what to say extra important even for those that are vaxed knowing "how for all new mutations they are not immune!" but above all this will be "must go after" for all those that are against or cant get to vax'jab'shot...




defendingthetruth.com













CBD vs sars'cov'2


recently made effort on few forums to summarize what is useful for those that are antivaxers so they could endure any viral attack not just of sars cov 2, so here is share too maybe it would be useful...



www.politicsforum.org









__





m'RNA Vaccine Risks?


No one over the mental age of 3 should need that explained to them.




politicalhotwire.com


----------



## DeTKraM (5 mo ago)

except Pectines and CBD I havent learn about other effective substances that can be used as natural remedies in case of nuclear radiation, altho there could be found some info for other on net ...

... the next one I've havent researched extensively (like i have Cannabis Sativa (and its beneficial CBD to the lymph nodes)) but think its good to be numbered in context, its word for Tulsi the hindy sacred herb Ocimum Sanctum which Basel cousin can protect lymphocytes from radiation *(Two flavonoids in Tulsi, orientin (a derivative of luteolin) and vicenin (an apigenin), have been shown to protect human blood cells from radiation-induced DNA damage)* [1][1][1] which are challenged by the bulk of metal elements due to nuclear radiation [2][2] tho the question is how effective it can get, if not else it should be prescribed along Ca.Sa. to cancer patients that undergo chemotherapy, yet more valuable notion would be how they will be used enmasse on whole societies in case of nuclear disaster or war, and knowing how devaluated is phytotheraphy (eg. CBD as substance) in the prescription medicine (result to the national profit medicine [3][3]) so its more than logical one to be aware that will need to acquire own know-how and will so would built CBD surpluses ...​
if someone can contribute with further useful info, dont hesitate Please do, I have heard also (organic) Germanium derived from the japanese mushrooms like Shitake or Reishi can be ultra beneficial [1][1][1] and have heard earlier some claim what was the reason for many survivors in Hiroshima (is this implying invivo usaf experiment back then, or!? knowing how non military target was that particular city!) yet one thing is shroomy germanium intake before any radiation while completly other day after coz mushrooms are one of the most hungry radiation eaters [2][2] so probably Onions can be substitution [3] and as could be seen from this last footnote per'se as metal germanium can be very dangerous thus not recommended except I'll say as organic trace element instead some concentrated supplement - just like with curcumine tests in the 4th footnote from the first post - not every pill is 100% natural extract or pure as such, aside the fake synthetics that have opposite effect from the healing phytotherapeutic one in the natural substances eg. observable in the previous CBD threads ...


----------

